

Using Safari Reader to Send Multi-Page Articles to Instapaper - mitchdev
http://forkbombr.net/reader-multipage-instapaper/

======
iuguy
Non-linkjacked version: <http://forkbombr.net/reader-multipage-instapaper/>

